# Jellyfish



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone know when the jellyfish are supposed to leave the area? The last few times i've surf fished - i've been stung multiple times.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I just picked up some meat tenderizer to throw in the tackle box.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Usuallyin september they will leave.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Are they that bad every summer? I was down in early June and they were everywhere.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *minkmaster (7/6/2008)*Are they that bad every summer? I was down in early June and they were everywhere.


They sure are that bad every year !!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

The jellyfish have been here forever. When the water gets warm and the wind is right, they are here in vast numbers.



They, along with sharks, are the reason that I fish with the long rod from dry sand. You don't get bitten or stung. C2


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

Was at Johnson's beach Saturday. Didn't see a single jelly. Nor on the sound side.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Buy some Safe Sea sunscreen/jellyfish sting protective lotion.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

The product really exists.


----------



## RWE (Jul 6, 2008)

My daughter got it bad today at P'cola Beach. I got a little bit. Did the tenderizer thing and lidicane (sp?) but that did nothing. She really got it bad, both legs. Went to the condo, quick Google search on the ol' crackberry and smeared shave gel all over her legs. Lightly scraped it off with a drivers license. Did this 3x'= worked!!! She stopped crying/complaining and we went back to the beach... That is when - I got it from a stray tenticle. Seems that kids and few parents want to catch them and toss them on the beach


----------



## RWE (Jul 6, 2008)

Round two... Gesh these suck!



Lots of bait being worked up by something.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Took the kids to Navarre Beach yesterday, saw 'bout 5 Jellyfish so told the kids to stay out of the water. The June Grass was thick as ever. I took my poles down but they stayed on the cart. I did have fun watching some tourists fish though. The guy would wade out up to his neck, cast his spinning rig upside down about 10' in front of him; He'd let it sit for about 10 minutes then spend the next 20 minutes pulling grass of his line. This went on three or four times...he finally gave up.


----------

